# any hedgehogs in my area?



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

i am possibly looking to adopt/buy an african pygmy hedgehog. thankyou


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

good for you! I hope that you find something, good luck!


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, I currently own two female African Pygmy Hedgehogs and im thinking of breeding them soon (6 months or so) I undersyand that this is a very long time to wait so please check out the website Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds they have loads on there, but you might have to travel as they are wide streched sometimes!


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

hi..thanks for your reply.i only just got back on net, and hoping you are to have hoglets soon.how much are they going to be and are you coming newport way? i havnt transport. thanks.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I used to own APH's. 

There are loads usually for sale if you go on preloved or RFUK (im sure Arthraven is in Wales and she had some for sale the other day on RFUK)!

They usually go for £150 each but some you can get at £100! 

Try join pygmyhogsuk there are loads of registered APH breeders on there 

x


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

yeah, i have an apricot male reserved from her, ready in about 5wks. she sent me a pm back on RFUK a few days ago saying hes all mine, and she will sort pics out and then i can send a £10 deposit via paypal. i want to see pics, but i know i definatly want him so just wanna get deposit done. but she hasnt gotten back to me after a few pms so im abit worried. she must be busy, but shes on msn


----------

